# Sicherheitslücke in Firefox



## Heiko (17 Juni 2011)

In den aktuellen 4.x-Versionen des beliebten Browser Firefox gibt es eine Sicherheitslücke, die es unter anderem ermöglicht, Screenshots jedes Bildschirmfensters anzufertigen.
Am 21.6. soll ein entsprechendes Update zur Verfügung stehen.

Bis dahin kann man die von der Schwachstelle betroffene Funktion WebGL ganz einfach abschalten:


Aufruf der Konfigurationssseite durch Eingabe von *about:config* in der Adresszeile
Ändern des Werts bei *webgl.disabled* auf* true* (Doppelklick auf den Wert)
Nach einem Neustart des Browsers ist WebGL dann ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Juni 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis, sieht übrigens z. B. so aus:


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2011)

Aufklärung für Dummies bitte - wozu brauch ich das was ich jetzt hier abschalte überhaupt? So im Normalbetrieb mein ich ....


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2011)

WebGL ist eine Programmierschnittstelle für Browser zur schnelleren 3D-Darstellung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebGL


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2011)

Ich hab kein 3D, mein Monitor ist flach ....... 
Also brauch ichs nicht - jawoll


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich hab kein 3D, mein Monitor ist flach .......
> Also brauch ichs nicht - jawoll


Ich schreib die Nachrichten an dich ja auch immer betont langsam weil ich weiß, dass Du nicht so schnell lesen kannst...


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2011)

Microsoft hats mal kommentiert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/heisec-microsoft-hält-webgl-für-zu-unsicher.35302/


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Ich schreib die Nachrichten an dich ja auch immer betont langsam weil ich weiß, dass Du nicht so schnell lesen kannst...



Ja die Augen werden halt älter, da kannste nicht mehr querfeldein lesen ...

Aber zum Thema - wenn ich den Artikel richtig verstanden habe, betrifft das nur GraKas die 3D-fähig sind.


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2011)

Es ist halt eine definierte Schnittstelle. Wie sich das an Deinem konkreten Rechner auswirkt, zeigen letztendlich nur Tests.


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2011)

Lenovo S12, Netbook der 2. Generation.
Ich glaub da sucht der Bug vergeblich den Punkt wo er einhaken kann ...


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2011)

Da rennen doch noch die Hamster im Gehäuse, oder?


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2011)

Ne, ist schon der Nachfolger, der mit den Hamstern war der S10 ....


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Juni 2011)

Ist das dann die Fehlermeldung?
*SCNR*


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2011)

DER ist gut!


----------

